# 2002 Sentra GXE Chime Issue



## doubletek (Jan 25, 2005)

Greetings All,

I am not a car guy by any means, but I have a question that I would like to get an answer to without paying a dealer diagnostic fee.

There is no longer a chime when my headlights are left on, and if the door is open and the key is in the igition. My first instinct is a fuse. I can't seem to find an answer via google.

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## 1900 (Jul 27, 2004)

Go to autozone the can check your car for you ask them pull the code form it anyways but if you dont have an ses light on I dont know if they will find anything chimmike probably knows just wait for him to answer which shouldnt be to long


----------



## CHRIS/SR/SE (Dec 15, 2003)

My sister's car had the same problem. It was her door switch, then again the dome light did not come on either. The fuse is a good place to look first, then check out the chime itself, they are a self contained unit.


----------



## cxSHOE (Jan 28, 2005)

i would check the fuses , it should be a red 10amp fuse.

on a side note:

CHRIS/SR/SE

would you know where the chime is? i cant stand that "soft tone" on my 2003 gxe and have a nice small buzzer to replace it with. and i looked throught the dealer manual and could not find it anywhere.(those damn books are junk, nothing like a honda/acura helms manual that shows everything)

i figure it is behind the fuse block but not sure.. if your able to clarify its location that would help alot...


----------



## doubletek (Jan 25, 2005)

Well, I finally got around to checking the fuses and none of them were bad...

I checked the obvious ones, then ended up checking the 10, 15, and 20's...even the ones under the hood...

Where IS the chime itself? 

Thanks!


----------



## cxSHOE (Jan 28, 2005)

doubletek said:


> Well, I finally got around to checking the fuses and none of them were bad...
> 
> I checked the obvious ones, then ended up checking the 10, 15, and 20's...even the ones under the hood...
> 
> ...


bump for more help

i 2nd this request. from what i can tell just by sticking my huge head under the dash, it sounds like its coming from behind the fuse box. this is done by placing a small book in that direction and hearing the sound change. :thumbup:


----------



## cxSHOE (Jan 28, 2005)

cxSHOE said:


> bump for more help
> 
> i 2nd this request. from what i can tell just by sticking my huge head under the dash, it sounds like its coming from behind the fuse box. this is done by placing a small book in that direction and hearing the sound change. :thumbup:



need to get rid of that whimpy chime. thanks for any help on its location


----------

